# Seeking newbie guide to carpentry



## neophase (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello, I graduated from high school almost 5 years ago.  Have spent 3 years in retail, and have recently started looking into trades and construction.

A year ago, I took a 4-month trades course, gaining little experience in welding, electrical, carpentry, plumbing, among a few other odds and ends.  Since than, I have done 6 months of landscaping, and 3 months of roofing.

Spring is coming, the weather is getting better, and I want to get involved in the trades at this time, as where I live, the trades are booming here in Vancouver, BC.

I don't have much experience, and I forgot quite a bit of the stuff I did in the trades course, except I am reviewing it a little bit.


=============

*What I seek is plain and simple:*

I love math, I think I'd be a good finishing carpenter (cabinetmaker), so in the next few months, I want to dive into  carpentry if I can and hopefully have a cabinetmaking (finishing carpenter) apprenticeship by this winter, but it will probably take a year or two I bet.

The *reason* I am here is to find a guide, with the proper vocabulary for carpentry.  All the different tools, equipment, *TE*rminology, vocabulary (Gypsum board? lol!!), etc.
I'm kind of new to all this, so a guide from the beginning, would be perfect.


==============

URLs would be nice, or almost anything.  I'm very thankful I could be among such nice and honourable people who care, and I look forward to hearing from you all.

Thank you for your time,
Neo/Rico


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 8, 2006)

You love math? You are starting a little later than I did, but I was drawn into it by the math also. My Dad was teaching me how to lay projects out when I was 9 or 10, maybe sooner. I still like the odd and interesting, challenging projects. Being the math wiz, you should focus on layout. You could quickly become the foreman or super by doing layout. This book gives away more old secrets than any other one book I know of:

Measuring, Marking And Layout

I have read this book cover to cover. Much of it I have already done, but I picked up several things that I have NEVER seen before. It has detailed illustrations and shows the history behind some of the tools used in layout. From the footer to the last shingle, this book is written with a guy like you in mind. Where to start and what to do next, this book is a great guide.

Tom in KY, many other books out there, this is just the one I'd start with.


----------



## HandyMac (Mar 8, 2006)

Public library.

There is a world of difference between a finish carpenter and a cabinet maker. Finish carpenters install moldings, doors, waincoting, stairs, and built in shelving as well as other things.

Cabinet makers/installers make/install cabinets.

One way to dive in is to go to a job site and ask for a job. With the little bit of experience you have, you should get hired at some point. Your abilities will take you from there to where ever you can go.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 10, 2006)

Dont forget your local hardware or building supply store. They have tools ,parts,people to actually answer questions and books.

Dont forget to check the local lumberyard posting board for any jobs!!!

Try JLConline also,,
InspectorD


----------



## PAULYBOY (Mar 13, 2006)

I likes Square eye's response. It focused on the aspect of supervicory work after awhile. The two differences I've seen in my 2 careers thus far in life, are A. the ability to do the "math", so to speak, and B. the ability to pay attention to the details that make any job a finished job. If you've got these, and presumably you do if you excelled in math, you're on your way.


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

I say, start your own library. many excellent books on the trade and those related at barnes and noble.  plus, you get to build a masterpiece bookcase to display them.  I agree with sqare eye too, except for the part about becoming foreman, fiveman, or super, if so, get some nanny 911 books.


----------

